
StarCraft Remastered is live - terrywang
https://starcraft.com/en-us/articles/20977641
======
terrywang
You need the Classic Anthology and Blizzard app to play the remastered.

Use `F5` - YES! to switch between SD and HD. Those who pre-purchased will get
additional skins for CC(T)/Nexus(P)/Hive(Z) - haven't figured out how to
toggle this...

20 years later, a classic is reborn ;-)

Played 2 games (T and P), still a masterpiece, nice visual effects, attention
to details and cool new features (e.g. zoom in/out), no changes to gameplay.
Look forward to playing with mates in the years to come for fun.

